# Liability insurance requirement for GSDs from the WUSV



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Is this normal??? Does the WUSV require liability insurance at all of their events? This seems so bazaar to me! (But hey- what do I know, maybe it's normal...)

From their FB page:


> While the WUSV Championships have been cancelled, there is still the DSH Cup Tournament running that will be of interest to all who were interested in the World event. Any GSD can enter , you don't even need to be sponsored by a club as long as your GSD will pass the requirements , Excellent Level, Rabies and liability Insurance.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

is this for agility???? cant find a FB page on the IPO championship!

Lee


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yep- for agility. I'm also searching all over and can't find any references to this "DSH Cup Tournament" they are referring to. Very strange, yes?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, liability insurance is something you've always got to have for your dog. You can't join a German Club without a liability insurance for your dog. If your dog bites somebody or destroys something, YOU are liable and held responsible. So you always have to bring proof of liability insurance before you can actually join a club and needing it for such an event doesn't surprise me at all. I'm actually surprised how hard it is to find a good liability dog insurance in the US since you need to be insured for pretty much anything and everything. 

DSH is the same as GSD only the German translation "*D*eutscher *S*chaefer*h*und. I wonder if they simply translated the Bundessiegerpruefung into Cup Tournament? Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Follow up response:



> WUSV World Agility Championships Nov 16-18 2012 I'm not sure if liability insurance is new or not, I'm fairly new to this also. More information can be found at http://www.svog-hermeskeil.de/svog-hermeskeil.de/Himmelberg_files/DSH Thalfang 2012-engl.pdf and here under DSV Cup Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde (SV) e.V. Mitglied des FCI , VDH und WUSV Ortsgruppe Hermeskeil und Umgebung (LG 10, OG 1103)


The PDF states that liability insurance is needed. Interesting that it's the "1st INTERNATIONAL AGILITY TOURNAMENT FOR GERMAN SHEPHERDS" yet, "Important: German Shepherds are not permitted to join the open competition."

What a shame. The whole thing is really bazaar to me. Maybe there's something lost in translation...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> Yes, liability insurance is something you've always got to have for your dog. You can't join a German Club without a liability insurance for your dog. If your dog bites somebody or destroys something, YOU are liable and held responsible. So you always have to bring proof of liability insurance before you can actually join a club.


Ah, so this is just a German thing in general? I guess that makes more sense.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Any club that I have belonged to , whether French Ring or Schutzhund required us to sign a waiver and to carry insurance .


----------



## Schutzhundgirl (Oct 26, 2006)

*Clarification Re: DSH Cup*

Happened upon this thread by accident, but felt the need to qualify. 

There was nothing lost in translation. No. Here is what is happening.

This year, for the first time ever, the WUSV was going to host a world agility championship for the GSD. This event was cancelled due to lack of support. Apparently, so I am told, the US agility community was never even told that this even was happening, even though their WUSV clubs (2 of them) were informed of this event in Dec 2011 or Jan 2012. The GSD competitors were never told. We were told here in Canada, and Canada was prepared to send a team to the WUSV event, but due to some political problems with our own GSD clubs here, it never got approved. That is a topic for another thread! So, the inaugural WUSV world agility championships event was cancelled due to lack of support. 
After this cancellation, the local SV club in Germany decided to host an invitational agility tournament (DSH Cup) for the GSD. There are 2 separate tournaments happening simultaneously at the same venue, on the same weekend. One is exclusively for GSDs, the other is for all other breeds except the GSD. GSDs cannot enter the all breed event and the reverse is true. This event is real, there is nothing lost in translation, and a list of registered competitors is available on their website. 2 Canadian GSDs are going to represent Canada at this event. As far as I know, no teams from the US have entered, which is a shame, as there are many talented handlers/dogs from the US who would do an excellent job at this tournament. 
http://www.svog-hermeskeil.de/svog-hermeskeil.de/Himmelberg_files/DSH Thalfang 2012-engl.pdf
Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde (SV) e.V. Mitglied des FCI , VDH und WUSV Ortsgruppe Hermeskeil und Umgebung (LG 10, OG 1103) - Click on the "DSH Cup" link. 

There you go!

Canadian German Shepherd Dog Agility Team


----------



## Schutzhundgirl (Oct 26, 2006)

*Oooops!*

The need to "clarify", not "qualify".....

I've already actually "qualified" for the event


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

carmspack said:


> Any club that I have belonged to , whether French Ring or Schutzhund required us to sign a waiver and to carry insurance .


Same. 

For any sport/class we have taken, let it be IPO/SchH, agility, obedience or herding..


----------

